# Two-Way Radios



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

We went to an RV dealership in Tulsa once and they had a TT with a 12V AudioVox two-way radio setup with four radios and I thought it was pretty cool. It looks like this:










My biggest problem is that they have two mile range, which is pretty weak.

Do any of you have experience with that unit or other AudioVox radios?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

That looks like the GMRS family talk radios that you can get at wmt or anywhere else, 2 mi would really be streching their range, if you want more range you can get your Ham License, which is very easy now, no code required. there will be a Hamfest in ft smith the first weekend of april i think.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

If you are worried about distance, you could always do something like these --> Uniden, they have an advertised 18 mile range. But keep in mind, if you use a GMRS radio, you are required to have a license.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

I appreciate the replies.

The question of range is that I typically believe 1/2 what anyone claims something is capable of. Otherwise, two miles would be adequate. Where we camp often, I don't get good cellular coverage and I would like to be reachable when fishing out on the lake, or if I fish the river.

I will probably pick up a cheap set of radios like these at Wal-Mart and see how far they reach. No sense modding the camper with unsat equipment.

Kevin


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My Itasca Has that same setup in it from the factory. We used them all the time I can't say they work two miles but they have been good enough for anywhere we use them. The nice thing is they are always charged and right at the door grab them and go.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ours work in the campground and I imagine they would have good range across a lake. Never tried anything over probably 1/2 mile though.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi.
I purchased a pair of Uniden with the charging base, and they have a reported range of 6 miles. So, even if they don't reach but 1/2, that's 3 miles, depending on terrain, etc. I keep them at home and transport them in the RV on trips, so my almost 16 year old can have a little freedom but I can still keep up with where he's at, riding his bike and walking around the campgrounds, etc.
This is a brand I know works well.
Hope this helps.
Darlene


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I've tested and sold the Motorola and Midland versions of these two-ways. The features offered on these things has increase by leaps and bounds over the last few years while the price has fallen like a rock. Garmin is even making a nice one called the Rino that is also a GPS but it is still kinda pricey. Most of the ones I played with were ok in open terrain like beach areas and rolling hills. But if you get into areas with alot of buildings...like for example, I was trying out a set with the wife while walking the dogs in town. She was on the porch, I was walking maybe half a mile away and the reception was garbled. Just try them out and get to know them when you're not relying on them and be aware of their limitations. ---Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We have some motorollas bought from radio shack. They work real well. I dont know how far they go, but Im out of breath by the time I lose range, so thats pretty far!









Carey


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

these used to be offered in the Attitude brand toy haulers, neat option just not real powerful.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We got a set from Home Depot (of all places) $40 a couple of years ago, and still going strong. We use them occasionally on the jobsite as well We have also used them when traveling with my siblings one in our truck and one in theirs to coordinate potty breaks etc. and they worked well and we were very surprised at how well they worked in the Adirondacks.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Would tend to agree with danny285... If you really want some range and reliability, get a ham license. Downside is that anyone using the radios has to have a license and the radios can be a tad more expensive. Many parts of the US are covered by repeaters, so your range can be 30, 40, 50 miles -- depending, of course. I got my license in '88 and the wife got her's in '94 just prior to a 2-car long trip. Sure beats CB's.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Have a pair that I bought a couple of years ago that is suppose to reach 5 miles. I have tried them at a couple of miles and they work fine and have even tested them at work talking from the basement of one of the buildings to the control room of another and worked great. But, don't use them much anymore. DW and I have free mobile to mobile so that is our walkie talkies. Nice thing about these units is that a whole family can be on them and talk back and forth at the same time instead of calling each one. The built in charging station would be nice. Don't know the cost of this unit, but I have seen some that has a charging station that will handle 4 batteries that don't take up much space and only cost a little more than some of the other ones.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Lmbevard said:


> Have a pair that I bought a couple of years ago that is suppose to reach 5 miles. I have tried them at a couple of miles and they work fine and have even tested them at work talking from the basement of one of the buildings to the control room of another and worked great. But, don't use them much anymore. DW and I have free mobile to mobile so that is our walkie talkies. Nice thing about these units is that a whole family can be on them and talk back and forth at the same time instead of calling each one. The built in charging station would be nice. Don't know the cost of this unit, but I have seen some that has a charging station that will handle 4 batteries that don't take up much space and only cost a little more than some of the other ones.


I should mention that if you are getting some for the OB, look for ones that will charge on 12V. That way you can wire them into your trailer for continuous charging.


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

we have used two ways camping for years there great recently we upgraded to the midland GXT 950 they have a claimed 30 mile range...

At the rally in Gettysburg I could talk to the dw at camp from the wally world in town... not sure how far that was but it impressed me (not 30 miles)

we also use a midland base camp model XT511 it stays at the camper plugged in always..

all have rechargable batts, weather alerts, the base also works as an am/fm radio, flashlight and can be wound up to recharge..

keep track of the kids, backing into tight spots, talkie tag....


----------

